

Israel/Gaza War and Data – why we should all support haaretz - gilgul
https://medium.com/i-data/israel-gaza-war-data-a54969aeb23e

======
judah
We should all support HaAretz because...they're centrist? The author argues,
"[HaAretz] has the most potential for bridging across biases and political
barriers."

Bridging across political barriers is not necessarily a good thing. When the
party on the other side of the political barrier is founded on a mix of anti-
Semitic conspiracy theories [0] and a certain, profound religion-inspired
racism [1], then it is good if such messages are suppressed.

[0]:
[http://archive.adl.org/main_israel/hamas_facts.html#.U9_kdPl...](http://archive.adl.org/main_israel/hamas_facts.html#.U9_kdPldWIA)
\- "Hamas Covenant 'echoes the notorious Protocols of the Elders of Zion and
charges Jews with an international conspiracy to gain control of the world.'"

[1]:
[http://avalon.law.yale.edu/20th_century/hamas.asp](http://avalon.law.yale.edu/20th_century/hamas.asp)
\- Hamas Covenant calls for the killing of Jews to usher in the Islamic
apocalypse.

